# 35 year old father of 5 killed



## FIRESMOKE (Aug 6, 2009)

A 35 year old father of 5 young adopted children was killed last week near Longwood Pa. I never did see a news article about this but it was a Tree company from Lancaster county Pa just down the road from me. 3 man crew doing some large removals and had most of the "difficult" trees done when they did a large chop and drop. Very experianced crew and cutter, everything was going fine untill the tree falling brushed againsy another one and a very large limb broke off and struck the cutter as he was running away. It hit him on the back of the head and broke his neck killing him instantley. All crew members were trained in CPR and first aid but there was nothing they could do for him. God bless his soul and his family.


----------



## masiman (Aug 6, 2009)

I wish this could have been another America's Funniest Videos with the branch just missing him.

I keep telling myself to look up frequently.

RIP


----------



## Tree Dr. (Aug 13, 2009)

*Rip*



masiman said:


> I wish this could have been another America's Funniest Videos with the branch just missing him.
> 
> I keep telling myself to look up frequently.
> 
> RIP



"morte a supra" 
death from above for you non latin scholars
look up and live
RIP


----------

